# Med tech medtropin purple tops



## THE COLONEL (Mar 25, 2009)

Anyone come a cross these I can get em at a decent price packaging looks good and comes with water.

Would just like some feedback as to wether there gtg or not?


----------



## THE COLONEL (Mar 25, 2009)

Bump


----------



## matthewplyon (Sep 23, 2011)

Am on med tech test deca dbol n it's g2g mate, not tried the stuff ur on about but med tech as my vote


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

From what I know of them mate they are a labelled Generic so consistency may be an issue but they will be as good or bad as any generic GH product.


----------



## THE COLONEL (Mar 25, 2009)

Thnks for the comment Paul but what would you do with them get em pinned or binned? I'm really fussy I only want the best stuff I can get my hands on


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

THE COLONEL said:


> Thnks for the comment Paul but what would you do with them get em pinned or binned? I'm really fussy I only want the best stuff I can get my hands on


I have never used them as i dont trust generics to be consistant, if you have it all ready use it as there will be GH in them but I would not buy anymore if it was me I would stick with Pharma or Hyge


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

Sorry to hijack topic, but anyone used serono serostim? American pharma grade, can get it decent price


----------



## THE COLONEL (Mar 25, 2009)

Ta Paul always a wealth of knowledge mate. Good luck with the prep mate ; )


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

THE COLONEL said:


> Ta Paul always a wealth of knowledge mate. Good luck with the prep mate ; )


Thanks buddy my pleasure....


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

THE COLONEL said:


> Ta Paul always a wealth of knowledge mate. Good luck with the prep mate ; )


Did you buy these? If so how did you rate them?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

mojo-jojo said:


> Sorry to hijack topic, but anyone used *serono serostim? American pharma grade, can get it decent price*


These are fake and hardly contain any GH, even if its actual GH inside and not some cheap peptide.

Loads of Serostim 8.8mg GH kits doing the rounds with sources trying to sell them at pharma grade prices, but..... Serono dont even make a 8.8mg GH vail so all those on the market are fake. Think people have realised this and now sources are floggin the serono kits off cheap to get rid.

if it isnt Original Hygene or Pfizer i wouldnt touch GH tbh.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Any pics of these med techs?


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

Got a box of med tech too but not yet used. From research from the web all the med tech gear people are happy with


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Alex The Kid said:


> Got a box of med tech too but not yet used. From research from the web all the med tech gear people are happy with


Can i see? They will be generic gh so it will be crap but im interested


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

crazypaver1 said:


> Can i see? They will be generic gh so it will be crap but im interested


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

My mate switched from rips to these about 3weeks ago and says he actually prefers the medtech...feel overdosed he says.


----------



## adpolice (Oct 27, 2011)

Well this is their old gh product,now they have found a much better and reliable china man to provide them with gh and they don't use their name on it.As i'm on the product right now and have also been on them bf straight from the manufacter all i can say this is one very pure gh as far as generics out there.No crazy water retention just better recovery/sleep/skin complex and a nice full 3d look


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

adpolice said:


> Well this is their old gh product,now they have found a much better and reliable china man to provide them with gh and they don't use their name on it.As i'm on the product right now and have also been on them bf straight from the manufacter all i can say this is one very pure gh as far as generics out there.No crazy water retention just better recovery/sleep/skin complex and a nice full 3d look


I second this. Have come off 6 months of hyge to these and IMO these are better. Less subq water, noticeable fat loss, fuller muscles. Feel better too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2013)

I've heard about these.

Going to see if I can locate some at a reasonable price.


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

It's still chinese which is interesting cos a lot of people are raving about it.

I have some boxes to try once i finish my original hyge.


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Is this the same stuff?

Is it normal to get a bit of a reddish patch thats slightly raised after injecting? Could that just be the bac water causing this? Got it from a reliable source but just a bit concerened. This is my first time using growth. Hoping this stuff is good to go?? Cheers


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

g2g they are buddy.


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

UK1989 said:


> g2g they are buddy.


Awesome - next question...does anyone know how accurately dosed these babies are?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

durhamlad said:


> Awesome - next question...does anyone know how accurately dosed these babies are?


There generic blue tops mate. Look up the stick for gh tests


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> There generic blue tops mate. Look up the stick for gh tests


Will do mate - cheers


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> There generic blue tops mate. Look up the stick for gh tests


Well if these are from the same batch as in the tests for generic blue tops Ive just wasted a fair bob. Im hoping these are good to go though.....


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

durhamlad said:


> Well if these are from the same batch as in the tests for generic blue tops Ive just wasted a fair bob. Im hoping these are good to go though.....


Lol try em mate the kigs are same but it varys batch to batch but imo if your 2nd batch is crap youve wasted your 1st batch as you may aswell be doing 1month on 1month off. To much risk with this kind of money


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ignore Crazy...he doesn't have a scoobie do!

Rips are Generic Bluetops...look how they test......lol. :thumb:

Get these serum tested...you will be surprised!

Until they I say no more as don't want to bring in how or why i know they are decent.

I know 3 people now that i've spoken to in last few days who have both used Hyge Originals, Riptropin...and both say these are much better, just like what Bensif says.

CrazyPaver...should try them instead of assuming they will be like kigs...


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

UK1989 said:


> Ignore Crazy...he doesn't have a scoobie do!
> 
> Rips are Generic Bluetops...look how they test......lol. :thumb:
> 
> ...


Your not listaning. I said it varys bqtch to bqtch. The batch of generics they tested that where goid could of been dud the next batch.

An even if it said they had fgh in then it doesnt mean its even clise to what should be as the tests cant deternine how accurate its dosed just if theres a trace of it atall


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Well lets give it a few weeks and durham can tell us if he's feeling much from it.


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

Bitch fight


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

UK1989 said:


> Well lets give it a few weeks and durham can tell us if he's feeling much from it.


That doesnt mean the next box he gets wont do fcuk all. To much risk for me


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Im not saying there no good but gh is about the length if time your on it not the dose. If after 2months you get a dud box youve wastes those 2months to start again


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

So...i;ve seen in your posts you're running HGH...i "Assume" its Pharma then...seen as even with hyge, rips etc there's a risk with them all being chinese generics....


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

UK1989 said:


> So...i;ve seen in your posts you're running HGH...i "Assume" its Pharma then...seen as even with hyge, rips etc there's a risk with them all being chinese generics....


OMG im tottaly going to have a BF!


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

For christ sake just shoot the sh*t and see, if your paying that amount of money for it you should know what it does

by now and be able to tell if its u/dosed or not.

Generics are always going to be inconsistant but it does not matter

blues/ yellows/ greens or black tops with pink dots on/ hyge org or lins they can all be fake/ snide and you can argue all night

but it does not mean jack sh*t if you don't know your own body and what it does for you....you are the only true judge....


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Im not 100% convinced the 'original hyge' are genuine pharma.. im keeping an open mind until i see the test results when @B-50 gets back with it, the only difference between the .cn or what ever and originals are a website in the bottom corner a sticker and longer vial stickers.

I do know there's something in the orginals but how much is anyone's guess


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Dead lee said:


> Im not 100% convinced the 'original hyge' are genuine pharma.. im keeping an open mind until i see the test results when @B-50 gets back with it, the only difference between the .cn or what ever and originals are a website in the bottom corner a sticker and longer vial stickers.
> 
> I do know there's something in the orginals but how much is anyone's guess


Your on the right track mate....they have never been pharma......


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Well there suppose to be as there made with a license by hygene, correct me if im wrong


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Have been using the bluey/purple ones.

Seem better than hyge imo. Definitely GH in there vs. say kigs floating around.


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Dead lee said:


> Well there suppose to be as there made with a license by hygene, correct me if im wrong


Sorry mate your wrong.... have a good look into it, there is a world of diffrence between pharma grade quality, and pharma grade


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

raptordog said:


> Sorry mate your wrong.... have a good look into it, there is a world of diffrence between pharma grade quality, and pharma grade


What part was wrong? hygene 'is' approved and licensed to make hgh by the Chinese government, which would make it a pharmaceutical product.

I wasnt talking about the quality of different phama company's I was saying how do we know it's a genuine product from hygene them self's when there's clearly ugl's making copy's of the 200iu with very little difference.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

I've gone through 2 boxes of Medtropin and about to start another 4 boxes. Very consistent. Better results on these in the last 6 weeks than on 6 months of original Hyge. Less sub-q water, drier, muscles fuller, better feeling, better sleep, no sides, leaning out. Diet hasn't changed in the last 5 months.


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Help guys - Im getting small reactions from each injection. Shooting it SubQ into stomach fat and im getting a small lump and an itchy red patch around the site of the injection each time. Anyone else get this? Ive read in some places that this is a sign of growth hormone and the body reacting to it like its a foreign protein. Will my body get used to this or am I going to have to drop it? Or is there anything else I can do to minimise the reaction? Cheers


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

durhamlad said:


> Help guys - Im getting small reactions from each injection. Shooting it SubQ into stomach fat and im getting a small lump and an itchy red patch around the site of the injection each time. Anyone else get this? Ive read in some places that this is a sign of growth hormone and the body reacting to it like its a foreign protein. Will my body get used to this or am I going to have to drop it? Or is there anything else I can do to minimise the reaction? Cheers


Try shooting it IM with the slin pin in the delts, biceps or pecs to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Dead lee said:


> Try shooting it IM with the slin pin in the delts, biceps or pecs to see if it makes a difference.


Ill try this thanks  Never done a delt shot lol


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Dead lee said:


> What part was wrong? hygene 'is' approved and licensed to make hgh by the Chinese government, which would make it a pharmaceutical product.
> 
> I wasnt talking about the quality of different phama company's I was saying how do we know it's a genuine product from hygene them self's when there's clearly ugl's making copy's of the 200iu with very little difference.


Sorry mate..... I stand corrected, miss read the original post 

The thing I was trying to get over is that there seems to be what looks like orginal hygene going round

at the moment that looks identical to the orginal, packaging/ amp trible top no sticker etc, mate got a kit

and is familiar with hyge but says his is u/dosed in comparison with the ones he was used to.

The only noticable diffrence was a slightly darker green on the outer box, but I put this down to inconsistancy

in print methods.

But the other thing is as a experiment we weighed the amps on precision scales, (full amp without top removed)

and mine came back at 6 gram bang on, I weighed the 5 amps that I had left, all consistant.

His came back weighing 5.7 gram, we weighed 14 amps though they were all consistant but 0.3 gra lighter,

not sure if this proves anything or not, could it be down to different glass thickness/ moulding or different

rubber bung etc.

Be interesting if others could weigh their orginal hyge's for a comparison.......


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

raptordog said:


> Sorry mate..... I stand corrected, miss read the original post
> 
> The thing I was trying to get over is that there seems to be what looks like orginal hygene going round
> 
> ...


No problem buddy..

This is what i was trying to say was that it's funny that the .cn or .com or what ever look so similar to the originals that it would be just as easy to copy the originals if they really wanted too.


----------

